# Vaporesso Luxe or Smoant Naboo



## Smittie (23/10/18)

Does anybody have some experience on both these devices? (I know they are still very new...)

I have to replace my Polar and need to decide between these 2. Waiting for stock to arrive to actually get a feel for both.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dobie (23/10/18)

Smittie said:


> Does anybody have some experience on both these devices? (I know they are still very new...)
> 
> I have to replace my Polar and need to decide between these 2. Waiting for stock to arrive to actually get a feel for both.



Vape King got in both today it seems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smittie (23/10/18)

Dobie said:


> Vape King got in both today it seems.


Yup, I'm waiting for the Montecasino Branch to receive their stock...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MunG (23/10/18)

I have been waiting for the same thing, I know the Smoant Chipset is awesome, as well as the software. But the OmniBoard 4 on my polar has been really really good as well, hard choice ! Will see which one fits\feels better.


----------



## Smittie (23/10/18)

MunG said:


> I have been waiting for the same thing, I know the Smoant Chipset is awesome, as well as the software. But the OmniBoard 4 on my polar has been really really good as well, hard choice ! Will see which one fits\feels better.


That is basically my plan as well... I loved my Polar, but it failed on me. Not very common for Vaporesso products, I know. Choices, choices...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MunG (23/10/18)

Smittie said:


> That is basically my plan as well... I loved my Polar, but it failed on me. Not very common for Vaporesso products, I know. Choices, choices...



My Polar has dropped a few times now  However, I have noticed the paint work is pretty good, no chips or scratches, and still going strong.
I still have a Cylon, it hits hard, still going perfectly, except the bottom Battery door I have fixed up, so either way as long as my Dead rabbit Rta looks good on it.


----------



## Vapessa (23/10/18)

I reckon the Luxe Kit... Haven't tried it, but it sounds and looks really Awesome... The IRIS is my Favourite. 

Check the link. 
https://www.vaporl.com/blog/post/smoant-naboo-225w-box-mod-vs-vaporesso-luxe-220w-tc-mod


----------



## Smittie (25/10/18)

And the Luxe won! Amazing mod!

It was hard to choose between the 2 devices, as they are both good. In the end I just liked the menus and the feel of the Luxe more than the Naboo...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (26/10/18)

It looks really Awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (26/10/18)

Smittie said:


> View attachment 149587
> 
> And the Luxe won! Amazing mod!
> 
> It was hard to choose between the 2 devices, as they are both good. In the end I just liked the menus and the feel of the Luxe more than the Naboo...


It's a hard one to call and no right or wrong answer. You go for Luxe and i had the Luxe as the best device i have looked at this year until i got my hands on the Naboo, so we will have to agree to disagree my vote goes to the Naboo (just).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (26/10/18)

Smittie said:


> View attachment 149587
> 
> And the Luxe won! Amazing mod!
> 
> It was hard to choose between the 2 devices, as they are both good. In the end I just liked the menus and the feel of the Luxe more than the Naboo...


That looks beautiful  nice choice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BibbyBubbly (16/11/18)

Smittie said:


> View attachment 149587
> 
> And the Luxe won! Amazing mod!
> 
> It was hard to choose between the 2 devices, as they are both good. In the end I just liked the menus and the feel of the Luxe more than the Naboo...


Hi Smittie. I vape at about 45Watts. What is the battery life like with your Veperesso Lux?


----------



## Smittie (16/11/18)

BibbyBubbly said:


> Hi Smittie. I vape at about 45Watts. What is the battery life like with your Veperesso Lux?


I vape at 43 Watts during the day at work with the RTA on top and 51 Watts with my RDA at home. My batteries lasts me a full day. Sometimes even longer if i don't vape that much...

I had the Polar before the Luxe and i can't really say that i notice too much of a difference in battery life. I also used a loan device for a couple of weeks and even the battery life on that was not much different...

I have turned down the screen brightness and button feedback quite a lot though...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

